# Knee pain more frequent durring winter riding?



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

I ride year round outdoors here in Ohio and seem to experience more knee pain in the winter.

Does anyone else experience this? Were extra knee warmers over tights?

Thanks

PS - This degree weather is getting old. I get tired just getting dressed up with layers before I go out and ride... lol


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it's quite a common thing. Especially on road rides, I find that if I don't keep my legs warm I'm far more likely to have problems. Wrap up or move to Spain ;0)


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Generally don't feel it but sure did today during my new MTB build shakedown ride @ ~15 F with 20 MPH winds.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

I nearly always ride with at least one cheap neoprene knee brace, mostly for keeping the joint warm. I wear one on my right elbow for the same reason.


----------



## kanetrader (Dec 10, 2006)

It could be that the heel-loop under your heel puts tension so that your long bib is too tight for the knee and that puts pressure to the knee cap.. try to ride without putting the heel-loop under yiur heel...


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

58 and ride year round in CT (until snow gets too deep). Also avid skier so I'm no stranger to activity in very cold conditions. My conclusions...everything hurts more in winter. Sometimes I will take ibuprofin (anti-inflammation) BEFORE a ride...it really helps keep knees from flaring up for me. The only problem is taking it on empty stomach so have to factor that in when taking. I've managed knee pain for years...used to play lots of hoops but the pounding took it's toll and I gave it up for mountain biking about 20 years ago. 

It's not all bad...pain makes the post-ride beer that much more enjoyable for it's pain killing qualities!


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I've been riding thru the winter in Michigan for 15+ years and yes, its the knees that suffer the most. Neoprene works but really gets wet underneath the sleeve. I've switched to these: Incrediwear Knee Sleeves with very good/excellent results.


----------



## JBarn (Jan 7, 2010)

ddoh said:


> I've been riding thru the winter in Michigan for 15+ years and yes, its the knees that suffer the most. Neoprene works but really gets wet underneath the sleeve. I've switched to these: Incrediwear Knee Sleeves with very good/excellent results.


This looks like a great option for some more warmth. Would come in handy for skiing also.

Thanks


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Ι'm 38, but I always found both mtb'ing and windsurfing harder on the knees in cold conditions. I think it's normal, joints just don't like the cold. 

I use 3/4 length bibs for the colder half of the year, and lately started wearing kneepads on the harder trails of the area. I hate them in the summer but they are a blessing in the cold. 

maybe you could try a pair of the lighter, more pedal friendly kneeguards?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

ddoh said:


> I've been riding thru the winter in Michigan for 15+ years and yes, its the knees that suffer the most. Neoprene works but really gets wet underneath the sleeve. I've switched to these: Incrediwear Knee Sleeves with very good/excellent results.


Why the pain though? The colder temps?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

JBarn said:


> I ride year round outdoors here in Ohio and seem to experience more knee pain in the winter.
> 
> Does anyone else experience this? Were extra knee warmers over tights?
> 
> ...


Do you ride the same bike year round?

I hear you on the layers thing. I think it's the most liberating feeling come late April and into May when I can put on shorts and a jersey, and be fine for hours.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Wear knee sleeves (not neoprene) or knee warmers to keep them "warm" but not sweaty.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Crankout,

Until last year, when I bought a fatty, I would ride the same bike year round. I do have screwed up cartilage in both knees that doesn't bother me too much in warm weather, but really barks in cooler/colder temps. I wear knee warmers until the temps go below about 40f, then switch to the knee braces.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*The problem solver:*

https://www.heatholders.com/product...MhbzbkfnmESbw8vqpcBSeVpMi4iX2nzUaAqlGEALw_wcB


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

If you're wearing thicker layers for shorts/tights, you are effectively raising your seat height. This could contribute to knee pain, but most likely behind the knee.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine started bothering me on uphills (worst the first 15 minutes while warming up) last month (Florida  ). Rode last night for the first time that it hasn't been 50s or below (was 70ish when we started) and I had NO knee pain. Whew, I had been worried my knees were gonna start giving me problems. So yeah, between the warm up and getting worse the colder it gets, I attribute that to the temperature.


----------

